# anyone keep fire bellys?



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

hi just wondering who keeps fire bellys, my partner brought home 6 of them 2 males rest girls, ive put them in a 2ft tank 5cm water and land.
im more concernd on there feeding, i was told just crickets but when i put them in they jumped in water a drowned, so the frogs wasnt interested as they didnt move. i found some waxworms last night and tryed them they love them, is there any other food ects i can give them?
will add pics soon.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

hi my kids have firebellied toads, they eat mealworms and wax worms,crickets.little hoppers and earth worms you can dig these up your self or if busy like me lol buy them from livefoodsuk
As for the suicide crickets i found that by arranging pieces of slate to make like steps in the water pot/bowl/pond the crickets could drink without drowning, also try pieces of carrot 2 inch thin sleces so the crickets can eat it and survive longer it also helps cause while they are eating the carrot they can be ambushed by the firebellies lol.
hope that helps.
melanie x


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

crix arent around long enough to drown with my fire bellys!


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

You could put in some floating plants so the crix can 'walk on water' so to say.


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

hahahaha kool cheers, 
will try that


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah I've 3, 2 males 1 female lovely little things very loud at night though, Mine love Waxworms, Locusts and Crickets:smile:


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

mine dont make loise hope thats ok, ive done there tank and they like it better now  
i have 2 males 4 girls


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

Mine go crazy for maggots


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

yes i was thinking them, will have to grab some


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

hw do you sex them? i'd love to know what mine are


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i love the noise fire bellies make, its sooooooo cute :smile:


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

mine dont make noise, shame love to hear them, 

when we got em we was told the 4 bigger/ fuller ones where girls and the ones that are slimmer are the males, hope its right


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

you'll prob hear them soon. its wierd cause they are quite quiet but u can hear them from the other room. its wierd


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

you can try putting your thumb underneath the chin off the toad and putting a bit of pressure on it. If your hear a croak, it's usually a male.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you have to be careful with the water with firebellied toads, make sure you leave it to stand for a few days before using it, they like stale water and the chlorine will kill them if your not careful, I lost one the other day due to this reason


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

SiUK said:


> you have to be careful with the water with firebellied toads, make sure you leave it to stand for a few days before using it, they like stale water and the chlorine will kill them if your not careful, I lost one the other day due to this reason


 
just curious but how do you know it was because of chlorine?


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

oh ok, cheers,
but yer you sure its the clorine?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

basky said:


> just curious but how do you know it was because of chlorine?


 
well I dont 100% but they were quite young and going through everything I did the only thing I can think of would of been that reason, because I learnt afterwards that they are very sensitive to water


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

could be....
only probs i got is: they will only eat wax worms and are getting to fat, and they are escape artists!!


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

you should use water decholrinator with any frogs and toads none of them like chlorine


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

i use it anyways with all my water stuff!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Any1 able to post what they consider a 'decent' setup? iv had mine for a few years, and have moved them about through various tanks and enclusres.
Im not sure which suites them best. Mine are very old though so im probably going to wait til after they pass on before making changes. Theyr about 10 or 11 or so


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

i donno, but i like there tank what i done. i got bark with moss on it, rocks bogwood ect and they love it. just need to sort a new lid for them


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

emmzy said:


> you should use water decholrinator with any frogs and toads none of them like chlorine


or you can boil it or leave it to stand right??


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

not heard about boiling it but you can leave it to stand.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah i was told in the petshop to boil the water but i dont know how true it is i always use the drops, heres a pic of my setup its in a 30x30x30 exoterra thingmy, the frogs can get down the back of the background so i siliconed all round the top after i found a wee baby one dead down the back  youd think theyd make it safer...anyway heres some pics the wee guy you can see in the pic is george


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

nice set up


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

ill take more pics tonight and put it on, i did have an exo terror tank for them too, but now put them in a 2ft tank and my baby snakes in exo (for now lol)

oh i feed them today and one of them grabbed hold of the other rapped it self around it then they started crocking  was well kool


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, i cant get them to feed in that style setup..is very similar to what i had them in. Would love to though, it looks really good
Maybe theyr just old, and their eyes are going? im down to 4 from 7 . their about 11 and the quality of care previous to me having them wasnt too great me thinks.lol


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

heres some froggy pics


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

djangel how do go about cleaning a setup like that? it looks awesome. mine have a seperate water container surrounded with sphagnum, but yours looks a much better setup


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

nice set up djangel


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

i used to keep these cute things,been looking at them again, only trouble is when they breed i get hundreds of the little buggers.: victory:


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

hahaha i bet, well i have 2 males and 4 girls:lol2: lets hope they dont breed to much hehe,

well im building there filter atm, it will be a filter that runs as a water fall to over there wood gonna look kool, so atm only water changes but there not that messy donno why lol. heard then make noise 1st time other night, one grabbed hold of the other and it crocked  hehe im mad lol ! gald you like there tanks, im a funny person love to make things as natural as poss...


----------

